# new puppies bloodlines



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

I posted this question with my intro before I saw the breeding category , so I'm correcting it now in hopes that I get more responses.

I'm getting a new pup in about a month and wanted to know what everyone thought about the lines she is comming from. Has anyone had experence with these lines? I have talked to the breeder and all that stuff, just wanting outside info. All info is appriciated!! Thanks and I look forward to being a part of this awesome comunity!


Here are the BRN's 

Land of Oz Jett- 16191

Ali Steijvers- 19134 
http://www.bloedlijnen.nl/


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

How is your pup coming along?


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

I have a jett daughter and a granddaughter. I like both, one bitch is a little aggressive, and so far the younger one is aloof. Really good grips, nerve, hunt on the 2 year old, she is fairly calm. The pup is crazy wild lol. That's the only experience I have with the lines.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

julie allen said:


> I have a jett daughter and a granddaughter. I like both, one bitch is a little aggressive, and so far the younger one is aloof. Really good grips, nerve, hunt on the 2 year old, she is fairly calm. The pup is crazy wild lol. That's the only experience I have with the lines.


 
Julie, what female is your Jett daughter out of? I have a Jett son out of Shazam I am real happy with, high drive and good nerves. I am doing PSA with him.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

kerry engels said:


> Julie, what female is your Jett daughter out of? I have a Jett son out of Shazam I am real happy with, high drive and good nerves. I am doing PSA with him.


 
Hey I think you got room for ONE MORE collar on him


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

LOL,good thing he has a long neck.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

I have always been happy with the dogs i have gotten sired by Jett. The dam of your pup is a tommy daughter.I have heard that she is a nice one.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Dynasty. She is the dog in my avatar.


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

kerry engels said:


> How is your pup coming along?


She is doing wonderful! This is only my second working dog so I don't have a whole lot to compare her to but everyone else says she is a freak. Her bite work and hunt drive is top shelf. I just started her dope work a week ago and she is crushing that too. The the K9 officer that is kind of my mentor says she is dual purpose quality, we still have a ways to go but I'm excited! Not sure what my plans are for her yet but it would be pretty cool to have a dog I raised and worked, doing it for real on the streets. Ill try and get some current vids of her working tonight.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Austin Porter said:


> She is doing wonderful! This is only my second working dog so I don't have a whole lot to compare her to but everyone else says she is a freak. Her bite work and hunt drive is top shelf. I just started her dope work a week ago and she is crushing that too. The the K9 officer that is kind of my mentor says she is dual purpose quality, we still have a ways to go but I'm excited! Not sure what my plans are for her yet but it would be pretty cool to have a dog I raised and worked, doing it for real on the streets. Ill try and get some current vids of her working tonight.


 
Glad to hear it, I would love to see some video and pics. :smile:


----------

